# ISO help/tips Slow Cooking Ribs [limited!]??



## ErockyDood (May 10, 2011)

Yesterday, my mom asked me the best way to cook ribs. As much cooking as I've done, ribs have been a rare part of that (unfortunately). I know a decent amount about chicken, beef, lamb, and *SOME* pork... but not much about ribs.

To make a long story short: _what's the best way to cook ribs in my mother's specific situation_? Her big, normal oven has been broken for almost 2 years. She has a counter top "oven" that's roughly 13 inches by 11 inches. A rack of ribs will fit... but she doesn't know the best way to cook it.

Seasoning? Got that decently down pat (although suggestions are always welcome!). I suggested to her that a basic rack of baby back ribs would probably be best to do 4 hours @ 250 degrees, but this is really all assumption. Bless her heart, she's been boiling & "grill marking" them for years... but I don't have much knowledge to argue her methods!! 

All help is appreciated. Cooking times, recipes, seasonings, cooking temperatures... *everything*.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 10, 2011)

Here's how I do my BABYBACK RIBS:


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 10, 2011)

Hi. I have been dealing with limited equipment and space for a couple years now, and I still cook ribs. You can slow cook, or better yet poach the ribs until tender in a wok or deep pan on top of an element. Add some onions, garlic and stock for flavor infusion.

Once cooked, you can set in the fridge for another day, or send them right under the broiler in your oven just to finish with BBQ or Honey Garlic sauce and add some colour. I posted a picture of ribs done just this way in the gallery here: Bbq Ribs - Pork ribs poached then glazed with barbecue sauce in the oven, served with green fruit salad. Cooking Photo Gallery


----------



## Zhizara (May 10, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> Hi. I have been dealing with limited equipment and space for a couple years now, and I still cook ribs. You can slow cook, or better yet poach the ribs until tender in a wok or deep pan on top of an element. Add some onions, garlic and stock for flavor infusion.
> 
> Once cooked, you can set in the fridge for another day, or send them right under the broiler in your oven just to finish with BBQ or Honey Garlic sauce and add some colour. I posted a picture of ribs done just this way in the gallery here: Bbq Ribs - Pork ribs poached then glazed with barbecue sauce in the oven, served with green fruit salad. Cooking Photo Gallery



Sounds good.  I've been craving BBQ ribs for awhile but never thought of poaching.  I'd bet it would also work to braise them low and slow in the oven.  

Adding ribs to the grocery list now.


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2011)

Sorry to disagree with the poaching issue.  Poaching gives you pork flavored water.  I don't see why you can't use a tabletop oven for the oven ribs I do.
Season your baby back ribs however you like and wrap the ribs (meat side down) completely in heavy duty foil, making sure you have an air tight package. Place on a pan and cook at 275degrees for two hours.  Remove ribs from foil package and replace on the pan.  Brush both sides with barbecue sauce (I like Jack Daniels Sauce), and put back into the oven at 400 degrees for about a half hour till sauce is bubbly and looks the way you like it.  I never do ribs any other way and always have great results. 

By the way, welcome to DC!


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 10, 2011)

Kayelle said:


> Sorry to disagree with the poaching issue.  Poaching gives you pork flavored water.  I don't see why you can't use a tabletop oven for the oven ribs I do.



Only if you use water to begin with. But by starting with a stock and adding aromatics you are infusing the meat with flavor, not the other way around. In addition, another tip I did not mention is to reduce that stock after the ribs are done and use it to add to a BBQ sauce recipe (or even ready made)... turns out amazing!

No need to apologize about disagreeing either. I think Ribs are one of those items that has as many variations as there are cooks. Your way sounds interesting too! I have just replicated a home system here that is often used in professional kitchens. Process is utmost important in restaurants and in this way you are guaranteed flavor, precise tenderness and quick service.


----------



## CharlieD (May 10, 2011)

I'm not sure if original question was about baby ribs. Some how I envisioned regula cow ribs. This is what I do. Dry rub the ribs all over and slow cook them over night in the oven. Take them out in the morning before going to work. When I come back I fire up the grill throw ribs oon the grill , when they are prety hot I smothere them in your favorite BBQ sauce, when sause is hot serve. That simple. If there is no grill they can go back in the oven.


----------



## jennyema (May 10, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> Only if you use water to begin with. But by starting with a stock and adding aromatics you are infusing the meat with flavor, not the other way around. In addition, another tip I did not mention is to reduce that stock after the ribs are done and use it to add to a BBQ sauce recipe (or even ready made)... turns out amazing!
> .


 
It's just the physics of cooking that the liquid in the meat is forced out into the cooking water.  That's how broth and stock are made.  So you'll have pork and aromatic-flavored stock.  Which might be why it's so tasty when it's reduced.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2011)

There is really no reason to parboil ribs before putting them into the oven.  Alton Brown did an episode of Good Eats doing baby backs entirely in the oven.  I've tried this recipe and it makes very good ribs.


----------



## jennyema (May 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> There is really no reason to parboil ribs before putting them into the oven. Alton Brown did an episode of Good Eats doing baby backs entirely in the oven. I've tried this recipe and it makes very good ribs.


 
I agree entirely.  It just sucks flavor out of them.

I would be a bit nervous about the cleanup aspect of cooking ribs in such a small oven, though.  But Im not sure I've actually seen one.


----------



## babetoo (May 10, 2011)

i do in crockpot with no liquid. 6 to 7 hours. i pour bbq sauce on top. sometimes i put chunks of onion on bottom of pan. they are delicious.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> There is really no reason to parboil ribs before putting them into the oven.



Parboiling... no I don't see the reason for that either, but you may be confusing the terms I described.

There are quite a few reasons actually to poach or simmer ribs and cook them all the way through, and then finish them in a desired sauce or flavor. You may not be partial to them though.

As a professional chef that has worked 20+ years in the industry, the process I have described is rather standard for any kitchen without a rotisserie.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> Parboiling... no I don't see the reason for that either, but you may be confusing the terms I described.
> 
> There are quite a few reasons actually to poach or simmer ribs and cook them all the way through, and then finish them in a desired sauce or flavor. You may not be partial to them though.
> 
> As a professional chef that has worked 20+ years in the industry, the process I have described is rather standard for any kitchen without a rotisserie.




I was a little sloppy in my use of proper terminology.  What I meant to say is, I see no reason to put ribs in hot water and cook them.

Please help be out with the 'quite a few reasons' for doing this other than those that relate to convenience.


----------



## jennyema (May 10, 2011)

MyCrummyApartment said:


> the process I have described is rather standard for any kitchen without a rotisserie.


 
Never heard of ribs on a rotisserie, either.

I do know a lot of people parboil and then finish on the grill.  But you lose taste and texture that way, IMO.


----------



## MyCrummyApartment (May 10, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Please help be out with the 'quite a few reasons' for doing this other than those that relate to convenience.



Sure. Just refer to my other posts about infusing flavor and making specific use of the OPs limited equipment. In this way he would be able to finish off the ribs in the counter top oven. All I was saying is that I cook a lot in a tiny apartment and very well understand some of these contraints. My recommendations addressed the OP's situation. 

On the other hand, I could also see your way of doing them too, especially if I had a few hours to watch over them in the oven. I have no problem with that either, especially if I am in the cooking mood, you know....



jennyema said:


> I do know a lot of people parboil and then finish on the grill.  But you lose taste and texture that way, IMO.



Yes, as mentioned,_ parboiling_ is certainly not adding anything.


----------



## roadfix (May 10, 2011)

jennyema said:


> Never heard of ribs on a rotisserie, either.



I've actually done it on a bbq rotisserie, low and slow, over charcoal in my Weber kettle.  I did not see much difference between doing that and smoking it on a grate.


----------



## Andy M. (May 10, 2011)

If the water is pork flavored when you're done poaching, then there's less pork flavor in the meat.  Most use a dry rub to add flavors to ribs.


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2011)

I'm with crummy apt on this one. I have had ribs poached in heavily seasoned water and finished on the grill and they were excellent. They weren't smoked or grilled... but very tasty with good texture nonetheless. And I was a bit jealous that my buddy had this technique down pat and mine on the other hand, done the same way (yes, for convenience)  lacked something. It's just another way to cook ribs. Sort of like how some folks like pan searing a steak and finishing it in the oven, whereas I've tried that method a few times and can't believe you wouldn't grill the steak, given the opportunity to. I won't stand here though, OK, sit here, and say that grilling is the absolute only way to cook a steak.

Anyway, No way I would try to cook ribs start to finish in a small counter top oven. A chicken breast maybe. Without a little precooking I can easily see the ribs getting burned and tough.


----------



## Kayelle (May 10, 2011)

> Anyway, No way I would try to cook ribs start to finish in a small  counter top oven. A chicken breast maybe. Without a little precooking I  can easily see the ribs getting burned and tough.



However Pac, with my "foil package" method they will not burn, and be very tender since the ribs produce their *own liquid* in which to tenderize.
Careful watching is all that's needed when they are removed from the foil for the last few minutes.


----------



## pacanis (May 10, 2011)

Very good point, Kayelle. Foiling them up would give them some protection and help them cook more quickly and evenly. I must have missed your post. I was reading last to first  quickly


----------



## CraigC (May 11, 2011)

ErockyDood said:


> Yesterday, my mom asked me the best way to cook ribs. As much cooking as I've done, ribs have been a rare part of that (unfortunately). I know a decent amount about chicken, beef, lamb, and *SOME* pork... but not much about ribs.
> 
> To make a long story short: _what's the best way to cook ribs in my mother's specific situation_? Her big, normal oven has been broken for almost 2 years. She has a counter top "oven" that's roughly 13 inches by 11 inches. A rack of ribs will fit... but she doesn't know the best way to cook it.
> 
> ...


 
Does she have an outdoor grill? Preferably not gas. Most any charcoal grill can be set up to smoke, which is a far better way to do ribs,IMHO. Even gas grills can work, I just don't like them.

Craig


----------

